# 2022 Heckler vs Yeti 160E



## ryano4u (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone demo'd both or done a head to head? Love to hear thoughts on this..


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Both are over priced , you are paying for the brand name.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

i was close to getting a 160, reviews of the suspension are very good. In the end though the spec was not great for the price but really i had some hesitation about the shimano motor. I guess maybe you are paying for the design. I am close to a 2022 rail xt for 9k which is absurd but not as absurd as 13


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

If you have enough cash for a Yeti, my advice would be to get a Pole.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

natrat said:


> i was close to getting a 160, reviews of the suspension are very good. In the end though the spec was not great for the price but really i had some hesitation about the shimano motor. I guess maybe you are paying for the design. I am close to a 2022 rail xt for 9k which is absurd but not as absurd as 13





MUSTCLIME said:


> If you have enough cash for a Yeti, my advice would be to get a Pole.


If you have enough money for a Rail, buy a Rail! Bosch Gen 4 can’t go wrong etc


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

For me, I put a premium on range. With that said, the 750wh battery on the Heckler will get you a few more ups/downs before heading back. 

I routinely bring my Kenevo 700wh battery down to 20% battery remaining. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I have not but a riding buddy did. He loved the Yeti over the others and he rode them over a couple of months. He liked the Heckler too but raved about the Yeti's feel at speed and liked the suspension feel better. He did not like the others as much.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Both are way overpriced. You can buy 2 good ebikes for the same price.


----------



## ryano4u (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for the info!



Flyer said:


> I have not but a riding buddy did. He loved the Yeti over the others and he rode them over a couple of months. He liked the Heckler too but raved about the Yeti's feel at speed and liked the suspension feel better. He did not like the others as much.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

You might not be able to take home the heckler right now because of the recall, seems like the battery latch can release and the battery to fall of the frame while riding!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, I was also in the market but for a lower-power bike. I was pretty set on the Rise and then there was a sizing mix-up. So, I went to look at the Levo SL Comp Carbon and ended up with a S-Works so don't feel too bad about spending a lot of cash. There are a lot of worse things to spend money on. 

Regarding the Yeti- read some of the more detailed reviews. As far as range goes, a 630 Wh battery can really last a long time, especially if you are not always on Boost mode. The Shimano motor is pretty efficient and may be the most efficient of them all. With a 504Wh battery and mostly in Trail mode on a Pivot Shuttle, I can get 35 miles and 3500 ft before hitting the last bar so I can squeeze more out of Eco. SC is not a company you can go wrong with either. I would read a lot of the detailed reviews and see also what range they are getting from each.


----------

